# Buy One Get One Free Sale.



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Buy One Get One Free!

End of the season Pulse Warehouse sale. 

We are clearing out our 2014 inventory and you could save hundreds. From today until Oct.1st we are having our first annual BYGOF (buy one get one free) sale. This applies to any current inventory. Simply make your purchase and we will double your quantity for your order. No need to enter codes or mention secret phrases; "Go Left!", "Howard's Plunge" etc. - just click and we do the rest. 

check out White Water and Industrial Products

Cheers


----------

